# Грыжа диска L4-L5, соглашаться на операцию?



## Кристина2407 (3 Апр 2017)

Добрый день.
Уже четвертый год мучают боли в пояснице, три года практически не обращала внимание, так как болело лишь иногда, после каких-то нагрузок, потом наконец сообразила, что пора сделать МРТ.
МРТ показало наличие грыжи и протрузии. Фото вложила с заключением. Мне выписывали разные препараты, сейчас принимаю таблетки мидокалм, мовалис, артра, иногда на ночь пью сирдалуд, нимесил. Колола курс мовалис + мильгамма + кетанов, практически не помогает, боль постоянная сохраняется. ЛФК делаю через день. В ноябре был приступ, скрутило так что не могла пошевелится, ни чихнуть ни вздохнуть, поставили люмбаго ишиас, теперь каждый раз боюсь повторения. Сходила на консультацию к нейрохирургу, говорит нужно ставить кейдж и четыре штифта. Что все рушится...я не знаю что делать, записалась еще к одному нейрохирургу, не верю что это единственное решение в моем возрасте ( 27)
*


Анкета боли в спине
( при ответе на вопрос необходимо выделить жирным шрифтом вариант ответа)*


1._Беспокоят ли Вас болезненные ощущения в поясничном отделе позвоночника?_
(нет, *да*)

2. _Опишите периодичность появления боли в позвоночнике_
(нет боли, эпизодическая, *постоянная*)

3. _Каким словом лучше охарактеризовать интенсивность Вашей боли в позвоночнике?_
нет боли
дискомфорт
умеренная боль
*терзающая боль*
страшная боль
мучительная боль

4. _Каким словом лучше описать характер Вашей боли в позвоночнике?_
нет боли, острая
*ноющая, пульсирующая
тянущая, жгучая
давящая, стреляющая*
тупая
другая____________________

5. _Насколько сильна Ваша боль в позвоночнике в данный момент по 10-бальной шкале_?
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 *7* 8 9 10
нет боли, невообразимая боль

6. _Какова была средняя интенсивность Вашей боли в позвоночнике за последние 24 часа?_
0 1 2 3 4 5 *6* 7 8 9 10
нет боли, невообразимая боль

7._Имеется ли чувство напряжения, скованности в спине?_
*да*, нет
Имеется ли чувство скованности, боли в спине по утрам, которые уменьшаются после разминки?
*да*, нет

8. _Чувствуете ли Вы боль в правой ноге (в какой области)?_
*да*, нет
ягодице - да, нет
*бедре* - *да*, нет
*голени/икрах* - *да*, нет
стопе/лодыжке - да, нет

9. _Чувствуете ли Вы боль в левой ноге (в какой области)?_
*да*, нет
*ягодице* - *да*, нет
*бедре* - *да*, нет
голени/икрах - да, нет
стопе/лодыжке - да, нет

10. _Опишите периодичность появления боли в ногах (ноге)._
нет боли, *эпизодическая*, постоянная ,
сколько длится последнее обострение - 1-2 мес., *6мес*,1 год

11. _Каким словом лучше охарактеризовать интенсивность Вашей боли в ногах (ноге)?_
нет боли
*дискомфорт*
умеренная боль
терзающая боль
страшная боль
мучительная боль

_12. Каким словом лучше описать характер Вашей боли в ногах (ноге)?_
нет боли, острая
ноющая, пульсирующая
тянущая, жгучая
давящая, *стреляющая
тупая, грызущая*
«ватные» онемевшие ноги
другая_____________________________________________________

13. _Насколько сильна Ваша боль в ногах (ноге) в данный момент по 10-бальной шкале?_
0 1 *2* 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
нет боли, невообразимая боль

14. _Какова была средняя интенсивность Вашей боли в ногах (ноге) за последние 24 часа? _0 1 *2 3* 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Нет боли, невообразимая боль

15._Усиливается ли боль при поднятии ноги вверх?_
правой – (*да*, нет)
левой - (*да,* нет)


16. _Усиливается ли боль в ноге при:_

Кашле -до уровня колена, голени, стопы - (да, нет)
Чихании - до уровня колена, голени, стопы (да, нет)
В положении сидя (да, нет)
В положении стоя (да, нет)
При наклонах туловища:
Вперед - да, нет
При прогибах туловища
назад – (да, нет)
назад с поворотом вправо - (да, нет)
назад с поворотом влево - (да, нет)
При ходьбе - (*да*, нет)
17._В положении лежа боль в спине уменьшается?_
(*да*, нет)
_В положении лежа боль в ноге уменьшается?_
правой - (*да*, нет)
левой - (*да,* нет)


18. _В положении лежа для уменьшения боли приходится занимать вынужденное положение - (*да*, нет) _
В положении лежа боль в ноге уменьшается?
в согнутом положении правой ноги - (*да*, нет)
в согнутом положении левой ноги - (*да*, нет)


19. _Чувствуете ли Вы слабость или потери силы в обеих ногах, в одной ноге :_ да, нет
в бедре – справа (*да*, нет); слева (да, нет); обеих;
в колене - справа (да, нет); слева (да, нет); обеих;
в стопе - справа (да, нет); слева (да, нет); обеих;
в пальцах стопы справа (да, нет); слева (да, нет); обеих;

20. _Ходьба на носках затруднена?_
на правой ноге - (да, *нет*)
на левой ноге - (да, *нет*)

21. _Ходьба на пятках затруднена?_
на правой ноге - (*да*, нет)
на левой ноге - (*да*, нет)


22. _Имеется ли слабость тыльного разгибания при подъеме пальцев стопы вверх?_
на правой ноге - (да, *нет)*
на левой ноге – (да, *нет*)

23. _Имеется ли слабость подошвенного сгибания при отведении пальцев стопы вниз?
на правой ноге - (да, *нет*) на левой ноге – (да, *нет*)_

24. _Отмечаете ли Вы нарушение чувствительности в ногах?
*нет*, да, в обеих ногах_

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по передне-внутренней поверхности бедра
правого– (да, *нет*)
левого – (да, *нет*)
-онемение, снижение чувствительности по наружной поверхности бедра
правого– (*да*, нет)
левого – (да, нет)

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по задней поверхности бедра
правого– (*да*, нет)
левого – (да, *нет*)
-онемение, снижение чувствительности по передней поверхности голени
правой– (да, *нет*)
левой – (да, *нет*)

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по наружной, задней, поверхности голени
правой– (да, *нет*)
левой – (да, *нет*)

-онемение, снижение чувствительности в области 1.2 пальцев стопы
правой– (да, *нет*)
левой – (да, *нет*)

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по наружному краю стопы и в области подошвенной поверхности и пятки
правой– (да, *нет*)
левой – (да, *нет*)

25_. Отмечается ли онемение в области промежности?_
да,
*нет*

26. _Отмечаете ли Вы нарушения мочеиспускания?_
*нет*,
да
затрудненное,
по типу недержания


27. _Просыпаетесь ли Вы из-за боли в позвоночнике, ноге?_
нет
*иногда*
часто
постоянно

28. _Мешают ли Вам боли в позвоночнике, ноге ухаживать за собой (затрудняют одевание, купание, еду и т.д.)?_
нет
иногда
*часто*
постоянно

29. _Нуждаетесь ли Вы в приеме обезболивающих препаратов?_
нет
иногда
часто
*постоянно*

30. _Удовлетворены ли Вы проводящимся в настоящее время лечением ?
(удовлетворен, *не полностью*, нет) _

31._Имеется ли у Вас в анамнезе сопутствующая патология со стороны ЖКТ, сердечно-сосудистой, дыхательной, эндокринной систем, онкопатология, травмы позвоночника, операции на позвоночнике_? ( Да, *нет*)
Какая__________________________


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Апр 2017)

Уверен, что в случае обращения за помощью к консультантам Форума доктору Ступину Фёдору Петровичу или Рудковскому Андрею Иосифовичу Вам удастся пройти успешное консервативное лечение и избежать операции.


----------



## Касаткин Денис (4 Апр 2017)

Нужны снимки.


----------



## Кристина2407 (4 Апр 2017)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Нужны снимки.


Денис, посмотрите пожалуйста снимки


----------



## Касаткин Денис (5 Апр 2017)

Показана операция. Грыжа большая. Есть признаки радикулоишемии судя по анкете (ишемии корешков)


----------



## Кристина2407 (5 Апр 2017)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Показана операция. Грыжа большая. Есть признаки радикулоишемии судя по анкете (ишемии корешков)


А я не смогу обойтись операцией без установки кейджа? Микродискэтомией? Или рано или поздно все равно придётся устанавливать?


----------



## Касаткин Денис (5 Апр 2017)

Можете! Совсем не обязательно, что придется...


----------



## Кристина2407 (5 Апр 2017)

@Касаткин Денис, Ваши слова вселяют надежду!


----------

